# Based on thread Chicken and Beef prices skyrocket



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you think the results of Sequester will impact food prices?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it will have no bearing. 

We have some pretty dam dumb politicians but almost everyone of them needs to be reelected. They aren't chancing something causing food to go up without some benefit to them.

IMO your poll options are pretty silly.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't see it really havin much a affect on food prices. Them politicians er just tryin ta blow smoke. The cuts er gonna be small compared ta the unbalanced budget. They keep sayin all these layoffs, don't see it happenin.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I would have liked to focus answers more, but there are limits (for good reasons) on the number of answers you can have, and only 100 characters to define each answer choice.

My apologies if you would have picked a better answer, but these were the choices I boiled down to


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

My preferred choice would have been that they'll punt like they did last time...


----------

